# Dewalt 7740 RAS



## WoodBill (Jun 1, 2011)

I am refurbishing an old De Walt 7740 Radial arm saw, and was hoping that someone out there know something that may be of some help to me. I will try to add pics ltr. Tyvm


----------



## mook (Apr 16, 2011)

Bill,
If you Google about De Walt radial saws there are many refurbishment stories there…
Let's see a picture of yours . I have done this one here












































It was basically a strip, clean, inspect and fix, spray, re-assemble. The older industrial ones are nice machines.


----------



## WoodBill (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Philip.
I will be getting some pics up this weekend.
Wow, what an awesome job you did in restoring yours, it looks great.


----------



## WoodBill (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is some pics of my DeWalt ras.
any idea if "JB weld would work to glue the two halves of the switch plate together?


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Just wanted to chime in as we run a 790 and a 7730 in our small 4 man shop. They both get a lot of use. The 790 cuts our dasos and the 7730 is set up as a 90 degree crosscut saw and serves as a back up to the hitatchi sliding miter saw. We always backed up and guys would end up waiting to use the sliding mitee then the 7730 was added and now thw 7730 gets almost as much use as the sliding miter saw.


----------



## mook (Apr 16, 2011)

Bill,
I am not familiar with JB Weld, but would think that if you used an industrial epoxy combined with a backing plate of thin sheet metal it would be fine. From what I can see the upper portion looks like a housing for the switch, not as if it is under any stress..It could also be welded by someone competent with aluminium welding if you know anybody.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Here is a link to, NBeener's blog. Go Here, and scroll down,to the links, you will find a wealth of information
http://lumberjocks.com/NBeener/blog/21866

My blog here
Haven't finished putting rest of , restore in, yet


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Bill, thats a nice looking saw.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Beginningwoodworker, has a cool one to !!!


----------



## WoodBill (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks *flyforfun*, sounds like you have a few nice ras's around eh?
"JB Weld" is an epoxy *Philip* so I think I'll give it a try like you say with a backing of sheet metal for strength. I live in a small town and don't know any aluminum welders unfortunately.Thanks for the feedback.
*EJ* you and *Philip* have been a wealth of info for me my friends lol. Thanks for all the input.
You've made my job easier. 
*CJ* Thank you very much, I picked it up for free from a customer who was throwing it out. Took it home, plugged it in, pushed on, wshshshsh. Nice sound.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

*There Is Allways More Than One Way To Do IT !!!*


----------



## WoodBill (Jun 1, 2011)

check out www.radialarmsawrecall.com for FREE blade gaurd and a few other goodies!!!


----------



## emart (Mar 16, 2011)

I have that same model in my shop. from what i can tell mine is from about 1969-1970 the nice thing is that dewalt and black and decker STILL make and sell parts for these old machines. from what i can tell my saw had some use but most likely got put in a closet or barn for 25+ years since most of it is pristine still. I managed to score mine from the habitat for humanity store for $100 with the original stand though it needs some maintenance and a new blade. you can see some pics of it on my shop page. if you want i can scan a copy of my manual for you for more information

by the way that switch cover is probably cast aluminum which is hard as hell to weld(if not impossible) so using epoxy was definitely the best choice


----------



## tbshop (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi guys, fairly new to the site although I have been stalking it for a while. I've recently acquired a B & D/Dewalt 7740 type 3 RAS for $50 from the Restore. Minor restoration is all it appears to need. One fault I need some help with is there is some horizontal play in the arm when locked in at a detent. I've tried to adjust this with the 2 left and right screws that the detent arm rides in but can't seem to get the play out. All other functions work extremely well. I've considered buying two 5/8" bolts and drilling out the center and replacing the factory ones or fitting some shims on the detent shaft to take up the play. I know this site is a wealth of information, so, any thoughts? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Tony


----------



## TRAMP (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi Guys,

I'm from South Africa and new to this site. I stumbled upon this thread in my search for a solution to a problem I'm facing.

I recently puchased a Black & Decker model 7740 Type 2 RAS. I have stripped it down completely, so I can refurbish it properly, I found the motor bearings and carriage bearings need to be replaced. The motor bearings are not an issue as I can get them from any bearing supplier. The carriage bearings however poses more of a problem.

Can anyone offer a solution to this problem please?

Regards
Wynand


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

The carriage bearings may not be replaced, and even if they did you might not be able to find them….it's a common problem with the old Dewalts. Anway, if they aren't physically damaged most of them can be refurbed by soaking them in a solvent, WD40 is a good one and then spinning them a lot. Once you get them loosened up (it may take 2-3 tries) you can usually force some grease into the race and put them back in service. I'm not familiar with the ones on the 7740, but I've done 5 of the older ones and this process worked every time. One other thing, there is a forum dedicated to the Dewalt RAS….it's on such an old software platform I'm hesitant to recommend it, but as a last resort someone there may have some bearings from another saw. Here's a link .


----------



## TRAMP (Jan 9, 2021)

> The carriage bearings may not be replaced, and even if they did you might not be able to find them….it s a common problem with the old Dewalts. Anway, if they aren t physically damaged most of them can be refurbed by soaking them in a solvent, WD40 is a good one and then spinning them a lot. Once you get them loosened up (it may take 2-3 tries) you can usually force some grease into the race and put them back in service. I m not familiar with the ones on the 7740, but I ve done 5 of the older ones and this process worked every time. One other thing, there is a forum dedicated to the Dewalt RAS….it s on such an old software platform I m hesitant to recommend it, but as a last resort someone there may have some bearings from another saw. Here s a link .
> 
> - Fred Hargis


I managed to pry the seal off one bearing , cleaned it out with paraffin and filled it with grease again. The seal is a bit damaged but it should keep most dust out. It rolls perfectly, so I'll do the same with the other three.

Thanks for the info on the De Walt forum. I'll have a look there.


----------

